# New tires put on my Trek Emonda SL-8........



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Just wanted to let you all know I put on 25's both front and rear. I have very little space on the front of the bottom of the brake caliper and the tire. No rub at all. But it's cutting it very close. Tires I used are Continental Gator Hardshell. Love these tires. Great for winter riding. 

What kills me is the space in between the front tire and brake. Why didn't Trek do some research for all kinds of combinations of rims and tire fittings? I emailed Trek on this matter. Waiting for a reply from them. My LBS owner was stunned as me about this. My Cannondale SS has 25's on them and has plenty of clearance. I just don't want any crap getting stuck in between my tire and the top of my fork.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

I have noticed this on all my Madones also. However what is the width of your rim your running, on the wider profile rims 23-25mm wide (carbon) as appose to the 19mm on the race/rxl Alum versions you should have a bit more clearance due to pulling the tire wider not taller, were talking just a small amount but that can help some.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

As a general rule of thumb, Trek's road bikes will take one-size up in width from stock OEM, and that's about it. The Emonda was designed around 23mm width tires, so 25 will probably work, so long as the wheels are well trued, but that's about it. The standard Domane, stock 25mm, will generally take 28's, but it too tends to be close, depending on the tire (and rim). The Limited Doman Koppenberg Edition frameset is an Emonda H1 geometry, and the max recommended tire size for that frame is 700c x 25mm.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm running 23mm rims H Plus Sons Archetype height is 25mm. Looks like I'll be running a 23mm upfront and a 25mm in the rear. I don't see anything wrong doing that. I'll give it a shot. And also I've read somewhere some do the same thing. My riding buddy does 23 front and 21 rear. Go figure.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

I put 25's Conti 4000s2's on my SLR which has DA C35 wheels and DA brakes. Decent amount of clearance.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Upnorth said:


> I put 25's Conti 4000s2's on my SLR which has DA C35 wheels and DA brakes. Decent amount of clearance.


That's because DA brakes have good clearance so 25's can fit better then SRAM brakes. I ride with a lady that owns the SLR 9 and has 25's front and rear. She also rides a 48cm with DA Di2.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Someone posted few months back that they had to cut half their brake pads off to get clearance to get the 25's on front end of an SL with DA. Must have been some extra wide rim. I told my LBS this and they asked Trek for exact dimensions and said we would have no issues if we used the DA brakes over the new Bontragger brakes they designed for SLR.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

She also has custom made Bontragger carbon wheels which I believe are 38's. Her bike is sick and light.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Update: the Trek rep says it's a compatibility issue with SRAM's red 22 front brake calipers not properly fitting correctly. So now I wait to see how Trek will handle this. I have friends on 48's cm sized bikes running 25's tires no problems. But get this they are using Shimano DA brakes. I blame SRAM not Trek. So while at the shop I took off the SRAM brake caliper and put on a DA brake caliper and low and behold my 25's had plenty of clearance. So there you have it! So SRAM screwed up their front brake design for the Trek Emonda's. The rep from Trek was speechless. LMAO!!


----------

